# Suche gutes Online Spiel



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich suche ein gutes Online Spiel was viel Spaß macht.
Ich wäre auch bereit Geld zu bezahlen aber nicht monatlich.
Ich meine damit, das man in den Laden geht und sich das Spiel kauft, und das wars.
Nicht so wie bei SWTOR: Im Laden kaufen und dann noch Monatlich geld bezahlen.
Was das Game für eine Genre hat ist mir Egal. Aber bitte keine Browser games.

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche ein gutes Online Spiel was viel Spaß macht.
> Ich wäre auch bereit Geld zu bezahlen aber nicht monatlich.
> ...


 
Guild Wars. Einmal kaufen, für immer spielen.


----------



## The_GTS (2. Februar 2012)

Wow


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2012)

The_GTS schrieb:


> Wow


 


> Ich wäre auch bereit Geld zu bezahlen aber nicht monatlich.



WoW kommt da nicht in frage..


----------



## Tiz92 (2. Februar 2012)

Bf3 oder MW3. Bevorzuge Bf3.


----------



## lukas1234321 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich bin erst 12 daher würde Bf3 und MW3 nicht in frage kommen, aber trozdem Danke.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es dann mit Star Trek Online, ist seit kurzem kostenlos


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2012)

Da gibt es:

Guild Wars + Add-Ons
Der Herr der Ringe Online
Star Trek Online
Aion
Runes of Magic


----------



## Scroll (3. Februar 2012)

wird rift nicht im februar oder so auch f2p? ware vllt auch mal ansehenswert.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit League of Legends?
Komplett kostenlos und spannendes Spielprinzip.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

Team Fortess 2 
Ab wieviel ist das eig?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, aber das ist kostenlos und die scheren sich kaum um Jugendschutz.
Von daher kann es sich eigentlich jeder holen...
Und auf Steam ist auch vorsichtshalber mal keine Alterfreigabe angegeben.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (3. Februar 2012)

Team Fortress ist laut USK ab 18. 

Ansonsten schau mal nach Alien Swarm etc. ist ganz cool, besonders im Coop.


----------



## Exception (9. Februar 2012)

World of  Tanks nicht zu vergessen, das ist ab 12 und macht ne  Menge Spaß, wenn man auf Panzer steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2012)

Schau dir auch mal World in Conflict an 
Sehr gutes Online Game was viel Spaß macht und sehr teamorientiert ist


----------



## .GM-*xNu (9. Februar 2012)

S4League !! Spiele es jetzt schon 2 Jahre und es macht wirklich spass. Du kannst es bei chip online kostenlos herunterladen aber um auf dauer was zu reissen laden die meisten sich AP ( alaplaya points ) auf , damit kann man sich dann Premium sachen kauffen .


----------



## Greyda (11. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit Need for Speed World?  Is Free2Play aber du kannst auch Geld ausgeben wenn du willst...


----------



## lukas1234321 (11. Februar 2012)

Hab ich schon  ist echt cool!


----------



## dragonlort (12. Februar 2012)

Ab 20.02.2012 ist aion kostenlos. Lohnt sich sehr gute Grafik.


----------



## Koyote (12. Februar 2012)

Also guild wars wuerde ich nicht nehmen, ist einfach zu wenig los.

Fang doch an metin 2 zu spielen  Ich hab das ein paar monate sehr stark gesuchtet, wurde dann aber langweilig.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Februar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Also guild wars wuerde ich nicht nehmen, ist einfach zu wenig los.
> 
> Fang doch an metin 2 zu spielen  Ich hab das ein paar monate sehr stark gesuchtet, wurde dann aber langweilig.


 

metin2 hat meine kindheit geprägt 

74 Nah ninja 2 G'S, M8  - Banned wegen Fremdwerbung für Pserver xD


Falls du Mt2 ausprobierst würde ich aber von den Deutschen servern abraten. das ist reine abzocke. Vorallem rennen da sehr viele Botter/Hacker rum. so mach das einfach keinen spaß mehr.
dann lieber einen Schönen Oldschool P-Server suchen. Da ist zwar die Community kleiner, aber man kennt sich dann auch untereinander.
Dauert zwar bis man etwas gutes findet, aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Greyda (12. Februar 2012)

Du kannst ja auch mal Battlefield Heroes ausprobieren. Ist mir persönlich zu bunt, aber vielleicht gefällt es ja dir


----------



## Koyote (12. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> metin2 hat meine kindheit geprägt
> 
> 74 Nah ninja 2 G'S, M8  - Banned wegen Fremdwerbung für Pserver xD
> 
> ...


 Ja, ich weiß auch noch, wie ich nachts um 3 vorm Rechner hing und geschwitzt habe, ob nun das VMS auf +9 geht oder nicht 
Ich würde sogar eher zum DE server raten, weil P Server gehen öfters mal down


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

> metin2 hat meine kindheit geprägt
> 
> 74 Nah ninja 2 G'S, M8  - Banned wegen Fremdwerbung für Pserver xD


Naja, naja.... Das Spiel finde ich total fad. Is ja wie im Knast. Da muss man auch Steine klopfen. Nur kommen da keine Viecher raus. 
Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach deutlich bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Gamerxy (15. Februar 2012)

Kennst du schon Everquest 2 ??

Ist zwar schon was älter aber sieht immer noch klasse aus und ist inzwischen f2p


----------



## johnexus (16. Februar 2012)

Probiers mal mit Terraria... 
Wir haben das zu 4t durchgezockt und hatte alle riesen Spaß...
Fällt zwar nicht unbedingt in die Kategorie hat aber meiner Meinung nach von allem was...


----------



## Snupe (19. Februar 2012)

Schade das du nicht bereit bist im Monat was zu blechen  sonst würde ich dir Tera online sagen. Hammer spiel und es wir ein knaller sein. Sonst zock mal Ragnarok da ist vll nicht die grafik der punkt aber dafür alles andere


----------



## dragonlort (20. Februar 2012)

Snupe schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das du nicht bereit bist im Monat was zu blechen  sonst würde ich dir Tera online sagen. Hammer spiel und es wir ein knaller sein. Sonst zock mal Ragnarok da ist vll nicht die grafik der punkt aber dafür alles andere



Ich meine gehört zu haben das es ragnarok nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Naja, naja.... Das Spiel finde ich total fad. Is ja wie im Knast. Da muss man auch Steine klopfen. Nur kommen da keine Viecher raus.


 

war mein erstes richtiges online game. war auch so ziemlich das einzige das auf meinem alten Sempron 3000+ 1.8Ghz lief. ohne Graka 

immer wieder mal 'ne runde zocken macht schon noch spaß. vorallem weiß ich so ziemlich alles und muss mich nicht an ein neues gameplay etc gewöhnen


----------



## Svayne (7. März 2012)

> Wie wärs mit League of Legends?
> Komplett kostenlos und spannendes Spielprinzip.



mist das wollte ich auch grad sagen 

das spiel ist wirklich gut aber ich weiss nicht ob das konzept für ihn mit 12 noch ein wenig zu kompliziert ist


----------



## Kel (7. März 2012)

Greyda schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch mal Battlefield Heroes ausprobieren. Ist mir persönlich zu bunt, aber vielleicht gefällt es ja dir


 Ohne monatlich nen Fuffi zu investieren geht da aber gar nichts .
Pay2Win vom feinsten.


----------



## Sarah23 (7. März 2012)

Hallo liebe User,

ich bin ganz neu hier, und ich suche Browsergames ,wo man nicht unbedingt was bezahlen muss.Kennt Ihr da welche ?Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.


----------



## Robonator (7. März 2012)

Welche Art von Browsergames suchst du denn?


----------



## Sarah23 (27. März 2012)

Hallo,kennt Ihr das Spiel hier vielleicht ?Soll gut sein,was meint Ihr dazu?Oder spielt es jemand von Euch schon?


----------



## Kel (29. März 2012)

Die Frage ist eher, wer Rift nicht kennt ....



> Problematisch war es immer nur, man musste sich das Spiel kaufen  und  sich für ein Abo entscheiden. Das alles fällt jetzt mir RIFT Lite weg.  Das Spiel kann man jetzt kostenlos Ausprobieren. Natürlich nicht für  immer, aber von Stufe 1 bis 20. Eine zeitliche Beschränkung gibt es  dabei nicht und eine Kreditkarte ist auch nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Vaykir (29. März 2012)

Sarah23 schrieb:


> Hallo,kennt Ihr das Spiel hier vielleicht ?Soll gut sein,was meint Ihr dazu?Oder spielt es jemand von Euch schon?


 
Rift ist ziemlich gut, vorallem das Charakter/Skillsystem. Es gibt massenweise Skillungen und Talentbäume (glaube 8 für jede Klasse, von denen man immer 3 kombinierne darf).
ich habs mal 2 monate gespielt und muss sagen es macht ähnlich abhängig wie WoW... also vorsicht!


----------



## Bambusbar (29. März 2012)

Rift fand ich auch ziemlich cool.
Unfassbare viele Features, coole Ideen und Events, alles top. Sehr schöne Grafik.
Das Skillsystem is echt umpfangreich. 8 Seelen (Skillbäume) pro Klasse, 3 kann man frei kombinieren und man kann max. 6 versch. Kombos haben.


Das einzige, was mich davon abhält, RIFT zuzocken ist die Tatsache, dass es gefühlt nur noch sehr weniger Leute spielen.
Keine Ahnung wieso, weils eigentlich echt cool ist.


----------



## Sarah23 (4. April 2012)

Hallo,also ich habe mich entschlossen auf dieser Seite zu spielen,die anderen Spiele kann ich ja mal so nebenbei ausprobieren.Viele Grüße


----------



## G1K777 (12. April 2012)

also dass hab ich gespielt und manche davon spiele ich auch heute noch:
Metin2 (ca. 6Jahre Gespielt)
AirRivals (2Jahre und jetzt nur priv server)
NFS World (1Jahr)
Runes Of Magic (1Jahr)
GuildWars2 (geiles spiel ;D)

Warte auf:
PlanetSide 2


----------



## TheLogium (16. April 2012)

League of Legends!


----------



## TuttiFrutti (16. April 2012)

league of legends ist weder gut noch schlecht. das spiel kotzt einen nach ner weile nur noch an. weder ist es ausbalanciert noch hat es tolle grafik. der spielspaß hält sich auch in grenzen. (hab 700wins) ich rate dir davon ab. die zeit die man investiert ist es nicht wert.
@topic derzeit gibts leider keine guten


----------



## Predi (16. April 2012)

Ich fand LoL nach ner weile einfach total langweilig. Erstens weil es nichts neues ist und ich schon früher dota gezockt habe. Zweitens, finde ich es auch irgendwo lächerlich das dass Spiel so hochgepriesen wird und von Tausenden von Spielern gespielt wird und dennnoch nur 2 Maps bietet und noch eine Map für Dominion. Aber naja jedem das seine.

lg Predi


----------



## BlackAir (17. April 2012)

Naja...
Meine Meinungen...

League of Legends: 
klar 2 Maps, nicht der Burner, aber manchmal ziemlich lustig wenn man im TS spielt, vorallem das geflame ist im TS geil. (Habe da schon 1200 Wins, klar manchmal ist es langweilig, komme aber leider davon nicht weg, weil meinermeinung nach es kein wirklich besseres gibt.)

Metin2
Meiner Meinung nach, ist Metin2 sehr Item Shop gebunden. Du musst da ununterbrochen Mobs hauen um ein LvL Up zu kriegen. Nach ner Zeit wirds langweilig. Die Neuerungen, meiner Meinung nach, haben das ganze Spiel zerstört (Seelis Drop, Grotte etc.). Inzwischen sind die Server ziemlich leer geworden, außer die ersten. (Habe es selber 2-4 Jahre gezockt)

Need for Speed World
Naja, der Anfang war ziemlich gut, aber nach ner Zeit hat das Spiel mich immer mehr gelangweilt.

Minecraft
Die Grafik naja...
Aber Minecraft ist der existierende Beweis, dass das Gameplay zählt. Im Multiplayer macht es einfach nur Spaß...

Guild Wars2
Dieses Spiel ist noch nicht draußen ABER, was man so davon hört, ist einfach wundervoll  Für mich ein Pflicht-Kauf.

Soul of Ultimate Nation von Webzen
Dieses Spiel spiele ich momentan, bzw. Spiele es an. Momentan gefällt es mir.

Aion
Ein Wunderschönes F2P MMOPRG, aber der Nachteil ist das du als Free-User sehr benachteilig wirst. Habe da zum Glück ein Veteran Account. Mit bisschen Englisch kannst du natürlich auch auf das Amerikanische Aion, da ist es nämlich Truly-Free komplett kostenlos.

Runes of Magic
Für mich ist es nichts.

Cabal
Dieses MMOPRG hat mir auch sehr gefallen, diese Lichteffeckt von den Skills, einfach einzigartig_.

Jetzt zu den Shootern...

Alliance of Valiant Arms
Naja auf dauer war es für mich nichts, aber zwischendurch machts auch Spaß.  

Tribes Ascend
Sehr Actionreich, man muss ständig in Bewegung bleiben, die vielen Klassen bieten Abwechslung.

World of Tanks
Für Panzerliebhaber einfach nur ein MUSS. Ein sehr gut gestaltetes Spiel.

Blacklight Retribution
eine Weile hats auch Spaß gemacht, wurde mir aber auch langweilig.

Habe schon ast jedes MMO angespielt, dank meinen hohe Anforderungen hat mir keins Gefallen, naja LoL schon. Als erstes war ich aber schon Skeptisch 

ABER lasst euch nicht beeinflussen, es ist jedem das selbe wie er ein Spiel findet, ich habe lediglich meine Meinung dazu preisgegeben, jeder muss selber Erfahrungen machen. Da ich schon sehr hohe Anforderungen habe. 

Liebe Grüße
_


----------



## totwart22 (17. April 2012)

Also was ich jetzt mal angefangen habe ist 
DC Universe online
Ist f2p und macht echt spaß.
Man kann es kostenlos spielen, einen premiumaccount kaufen ( einmal irgendein item für 5€ kaufen und immer Premium bleiben) oder für die die es brauchen monatlich 13€ bezahlen.


----------



## BlackAir (17. April 2012)

totwart22 schrieb:


> Also was ich jetzt mal angefangen habe ist
> DC Universe online
> Ist f2p und macht echt spaß.
> Man kann es kostenlos spielen, einen premiumaccount kaufen ( einmal irgendein item für 5€ kaufen und immer Premium bleiben) oder für die die es brauchen monatlich 13€ bezahlen.


 

Da Stimme ich ebenfalls zu. Ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel, hatte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## ??????? (3. Juli 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt Team Fortress 2 ist ein Super Spiel  Spiel ich selber sehr gern  In Deutschland ist es ja eh Cut und ich würde es so in deine Alterstufe setzten .. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ab wieviel es ist


----------



## Thorm94 (10. Juli 2012)

Habe schon fast alle MMO´s getestet. Die besten waren:

DC Universe

Allods Online

Aion Online

Age of Conan

Everquest 2

Herr der Ringe Online

Marial Empires

Guild Wars

Forsaken World

Scarlet Legacy

World of Warcraft (kostenpflichtig aber für 4-6 Monate im Jahr billig für das, was es bietet)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## chris991 (12. Juli 2012)

team fortress 2 ist kostenlos geworden und meiner meinung nach eines der besten first-person-shooter. wenn man quake und unreal tournament gespielt hat, geht da kein weg drum rum


----------



## iltispiltis (13. August 2012)

Wenns eine art Wow sein soll definitiv Guild Wars.Herr der Ringe bietet auch seine Free2Playmöglichkeiten, finde es aber nicht so spannend.


----------



## haudegen16 (3. September 2012)

Empfehlenswerte Spiele sind
Guild Wars (definitiv 2, bei 1 wird wohl nix mehr los sein xD)
DC Universe, recht lustig im Marvel Universum
LotRO
Star Trek Online, muss man auch nix im ItemShop kaufen geht eig so
Runes of Magic

BTW, warum denn keine P2P Spiele, zahlst einfach mit Gamecard und dann gehts eig. Und wenn man sich das ausrechnet...
13€ auf 30 Tage ,... das sind 13/30=0,43  Das wären dann 43ct die man umgerechnet am Tag bezahlt und das denke ich ist zu verkraften, zumal man bei vielen "F2P" MMOs weit mehr ausgibt (zwar immer nur mal n 5er oder n 10er aber die Menge machts. Ausserdem sind P2P Spiele meist "hochwertiger",also mehr besucht und besserer Support. etc.


----------



## Wired (3. September 2012)

Aion solltest du nur spielen wenn du nichts gegen PvP hast, Runes of Magic ist.... naja, da werden bestimmt viele rumlaufen die mit WoW aufgehört haben XD und Need for Speed World... dann doch eher Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## SolidLiquid (13. September 2012)

Wenn du auf Marvel stehst, dann wäre DC Universe das richtige für dich. Schön als Batman durch die Welt streifen und bösen Jungs verhauen^^ Ist F2P, mit einem guten Kampfsystem (wie bei GW2), vielen Quests, PVP, etc. Kannst dir ja mal das Intro ansehen, den link gibt’s hier.


----------



## Manu85 (21. November 2012)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Marvel stehst, dann wäre DC Universe das richtige für dich. Schön als Batman durch die Welt streifen und bösen Jungs verhauen^^ Ist F2P, mit einem guten Kampfsystem (wie bei GW2), vielen Quests, PVP, etc. Kannst dir ja mal das Intro ansehen, den link gibt’s hier.


 
Das Spiel finde ich gut  Vielleicht gefallen Dir ja auch Onlinespiele Seiten, wo man mehrere Spiele spielen kann? Ich kann mich meist schlecht auf ein Spiel festlegen


----------



## JoaBa (22. November 2012)

Ich würde Guild Wars 2 auf jeden Fall empfehlen, da gibt es keine monatlichen Gebühren. Außerdem finde ich Dota 2 und League of Legends sehr gut gelungene kostenlose Spiele.


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2012)

Ich geb auch mal n Update: RaiderZ lohnt sich echt  Ist für ein Free2Play Game wirklich sehr fair und macht sehr viel Spaß. Allerdings darauf achten die Version von Perfect World zu zocken da Gameforge n Saftladen ist.


----------



## Peda72 (22. November 2012)

Www.everquest2.com freetoplay


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. November 2012)

EverQuest ist fake f2p, wo der freeteil enorm beschnitten ist und endgame nur mit (sehr teurer) subscription geht. Wenn du auf Hack'n'Slay mit viel Action stehst, wäre Vindictus vielleicht was für dich. Nutzt die Source-Engine und ist ähnlich instanziert wie Guild Wars 1 (Also mehrere Cityhubs)

Macht viel Spaß und ist bis auf den optionalen Itemshop kostenlos.


----------



## DerpDerpington (26. November 2012)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Marvel stehst, dann wäre DC Universe das richtige für dich. Schön als Batman durch die Welt streifen und bösen Jungs verhauen^^ Ist F2P, mit einem guten Kampfsystem (wie bei GW2), vielen Quests, PVP, etc. Kannst dir ja mal das Intro ansehen, den link gibt’s hier.



Ich kriege gleich einen Krampf im Gehirn. DC Universe Online hat doch absolut nichts mit Marvel zu tun. Es ist das DC Universum (Batman, Superman, Flash). Zu den Marvel-Superhelden gehören u.a. Spiderman, Hulk, Iron Man und die X-Men. Der Name DCUO sagt doch schon, dass es DC ist und nicht Marvel 
Ich habe DCUO eineinhalb Jahre aktiv auf PS3 gespielt. Für meinen Geschmack kam da kein anderes MMO ran, weder WoW noch GW2. Das liegt aber hauptsächlich an dem Setting und natürlich an den Vorlieben. Sehr zu empfehlen...


----------

